# I just learned sumpthin new



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I never knew there was such a thing as a 24 gauge shotgun or a 32 gauge.

Ya learn something new every day I suppose.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/ProductListing.aspx?catid=18155&pcid=80


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I was lucky enough to come by a 32 a few years ago. Fun little gun. If anyone ever notices a 24 around pm would be greatly appreciated. My wife won't let me import one from Italy. :sad:


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I have been looking for a "cap-chur" dart gun chambered in 32 gauge. They were made by Harrington and Richardson for Cap-Chur. They have a mild rifling in the barrel so they are a rifle not a shotgun, and can be chopped to 16". If anyone comes across one let me know.

Here are the markings on them.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Do not help this man get a dart gun. He wants to use the date rape drug on deer to touch their mouths and feel their testicles.-------SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> I was lucky enough to come by a 32 a few years ago. Fun little gun. If anyone ever notices a 24 around pm would be greatly appreciated. My wife won't let me import one from Italy. :sad:


Are they really worth it? Seems shells would be darn near impossible to find. I'm sure reloading would counter that, but then again I don't know how easy it is to find hulls?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Do not help this man get a dart gun. He wants to use the date rape drug on deer to touch their mouths and feel their testicles.-------SS


No one uses powder for darts anymore, that's what CO2 dart guns are for..........but you already knew that ;-)


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Are they really worth it? Seems shells would be darn near impossible to find. I'm sure reloading would counter that, but then again I don't know how easy it is to find hulls?


http://www.midwayusa.com/Product/119743/magtech-shotshell-hulls-32-gauge-2-1-2-brass-box-of-25


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I missed winning the auction for a dart gun set-up by "this" much on GunBroker last month. 


I support the catch and release of Southwest Wyoming mule deer. thank you

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I missed winning the auction for a dart gun set-up by "this" much on GunBroker last month.
> 
> I support the catch and release of Southwest Wyoming mule deer. thank you
> 
> .


I'm with you Goob, if we could just find deer that would grow back their tenderloins I'd never kill another.------SS


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> I'm with you Goob, if we could just find deer that would grow back their tenderloins I'd never kill another.------SS


Raise enough deer, and the healthy does will "grow back" all the tenderloins you want, in the form of fawn recruitment.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Back in the odd days they had all kinds of weird stuff. Some of these odd gauges come from the black powder days. Stuff like 11 gauge shotguns were quite popular. 
You take a pound of lead, chop it into any number of equal sized pieces, make the pieces into round balls, measure the diameter of the balls and binjo, you got gauge.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> Back in the odd days they had all kinds of weird stuff. Some of these odd gauges come from the black powder days. Stuff like 11 gauge shotguns were quite popular.
> You take a pound of lead, chop it into any number of equal sized pieces, make the pieces into round balls, measure the diameter of the balls and binjo, you got gauge.


Pretty close, this explains it better than I can: https://www.gunandgame.com/threads/definition-of-shotgun-gauge.49602/


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Are they really worth it? Seems shells would be darn near impossible to find. I'm sure reloading would counter that, but then again I don't know how easy it is to find hulls?


Right now I know of 4 places to buy shells from as well as getting wads and hulls from bpi to reload. The only issue I have is they don't make a TPS (tungsten safe) wad so I can load duck and goose loads


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Couple pics of mine


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

A lot of people don't even know that there is a 28 gauge.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> A lot of people don't even know that there is a 28 gauge.


What's that


----------

